# Mood at the Reynosa border crossing, or any border crossinig



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

My FMM is about to expire. I've renewed it twice already. I fear that my 16-hour bus ride to Reynosa will be in vane.

There is lots of conflicting reports on the net. I know it's up to the Imm officer to grant or not to grant, for whatever time period.

Being a personable and neatly dressed gentleman of 70 just might make the difference.

And I'm fluent in Spanish. Some say it's better to speak English. 

I'm pretty much established here in GDL, dogs and cats and all.

I haven't the income nor savings to apply for the other types of visas, although I have a job offer. The temp residency takes more time than I have. The perm residency is for rich people. 

Do any of you kind folks have a tips and/or advice?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

The only place that I have heard of a problem (and only 1) was in Nueva Laredo. If it were me and I was going there (Reynosa is one of the more dangerous areas), I would turn it in, go shop/get something to eat, then come back and ask for another (they might not remember you). If denied, I would wait for the next shift to come on, and if denied again, spend the night there, then go the next morning. Most of all, I would be VERY careful in Reynosa (keep very low profile). I doubt that getting another FMM is going to be much of a problem.<snip>


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Those are my thoughts as well. A shift change worked for me once in Laredo. Maybe too having a Texas home address on my PP might help. Mexicans don't mess with Texans like they might with Californians. 

< snip>

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> Those are my thoughts as well. A shift change worked for me once in Laredo. Maybe too having a Texas home address on my PP might help. Mexicans don't mess with Texans like they might with Californians.
> 
> The max fine for an over-stay is 6,000 pesones. That's doable down the road. Seeing how these border runs are costing about 3,000.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.


Choosing to overstay your legal welcome in Mexico is ill-advised. In any event, forum rules preclude the discussion of illegal activities, so a word to the wise is in order here.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

One thing might help: look like a tourist. Tourists carry luggage while those who only want a new FMM don't.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I just renewed my FMM and vehicle import permit again at Nuevo Laredo a few days ago. It was as routine as it's ever been. The only questions the agent asked me was where I was going in Mexico and how long I wanted to stay.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> I just renewed my FMM and vehicle import permit again at Nuevo Laredo a few days ago. It was as routine as it's ever been. The only questions the agent asked me was where I was going in Mexico and how long I wanted to stay.


Did you renew them the same day and time that you turned them in?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Did you renew them the same day and time that you turned them in?


No, I've never done an immediate turnaround there. I usually spend a couple of days in Laredo to do some shopping, eat my fill of Texas BBQ, and take care of routine vehicle maintenance or minor repairs before I cross back into Mexico.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Chelloveck said:


> No, I've never done an immediate turnaround there. I usually spend a couple of days in Laredo to do some shopping, eat my fill of Texas BBQ, and take care of routine vehicle maintenance or minor repairs before I cross back into Mexico.


Texas BBQ - we have a booked trip for late September to Austin, Have you been to this place ?

Home | Pinche ****** BBQ

It is not Texas - but very very good !


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> No, I've never done an immediate turnaround there. I usually spend a couple of days in Laredo to do some shopping, eat my fill of Texas BBQ, and take care of routine vehicle maintenance or minor repairs before I cross back into Mexico.


That's good to know. I think the OP is concerned with immediate turnaround, as he is thinking abut riding the bus to Reynosa and back, and wants to return asap. Laredo was the only place that I remember hearing about denial, and that was an immediate turnaround, and just one time. San Antonio is only about 2.5 hours drive North, and a really nice city to visit IMHO.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> Texas BBQ - we have a booked trip for late September to Austin, Have you been to this place ?
> 
> Home | ****** ****** BBQ
> 
> It is not Texas - but very very good !


I haven't made it to ****** ****** yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coondawg said:


> San Antonio is only about 2.5 hours drive North, and a really nice city to visit IMHO.


Yes, when I made my semi-annual border run back in September, I spent a week in San Antonio before returning. Very friendly people, and cheap drinking.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I think the OP is concerned with immediate turnaround, as he is thinking abut riding the bus to Reynosa and back, and wants to return asap. Laredo was the only place that I remember hearing about denial, and that was an immediate turnaround, and just one time.


As far as same-day renewals of FMM cards, there always seems to be a lot of discussion and debate about this online. But Mexican immigration law seems to be pretty clear about tourists being welcome to stay for up to 180 days, and that you are welcome to turn right around and stay for another 180 days, and that you can do this indefinitely. There are no stipulations about how long you must exit the country for, if at all, or how many times you can repeat this process.

I realize that INM agents have some degree of individual discretion and authority with regards to denying entry or re-entry to nefarious characters, but given the sheer volume of people who undertake this process every day, we only hear of the few rare anecdotal examples of someone being denied re-entry, and maybe we don't always get the full story behind these occasional incidents.

Is the FMM card really very important, or is it primarily just a revenue-generator? I've been stopped by federales and SSP, and have been through numerous policia federal and military checkpoints, and at no time have I ever been asked to produce my FMM card. The only time I've been asked for it are at aduana stations as you leave the "free zone", and even then they've only ever given it a cursory glance to see that I have one, and have never actually "checked" it to see it if was current or even had my name on it.

I've never "canceled" an FMM card (when exiting by car), as I've never been asked to do so, and when I've seen people ask to cancel one, the agent simply takes it and throws it in the trash. I see it as a self-canceling document, since it's only valid for a finite number of days, and if you get a new one even before the old one expires, the new one automatically supercedes the old one. But I could be wrong on this, which is why I save all of my old FMM cards, just in case.

I don't think the Mexican government has anything to gain by putting unnecessary administrative roadblocks in front of foreigners who are going to spend money in Mexico. That being said, it's never a bad idea to have back-up options when preparing for re-entry, such as staying overnight, or waiting for a shift change so you can deal with a different agent, or even going to an alternate point-of-entry. Unfortunately, you don't know for sure what's going to happen until it happens. Expect the routine, but plan for the unexpected.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

That's good!Q Thanks.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> .
> 
> 
> I've never "canceled" an FMM card (when exiting by car), as I've never been asked to do so, and when I've seen people ask to cancel one, the agent simply takes it and throws it in the trash. I see it as a self-canceling document, since it's only valid for a finite number of days, and if you get a new one even before the old one expires, the new one automatically supercedes the old one. But I could be wrong on this, which is why I save all of my old FMM cards, just in case.
> ...


Lots of good common sense comments, IMHO.
A word on Cancelling: I just turned my FMM in at the Pharr crossing and the guy took my Passport and stamped a page. This is the first time that has ever happened. They have been putting my Passport under a scanner. The stamp simply has a date (18 Mar15 S) and Mexico and a number(maybe a Border crossing #). I do think they are attempting to keep a record, but I do not see any reason for them to ever limit access. I need to reread my next one to see if it says that I MUST surrender on exiting country. If so, they could start with a Multa for not doing so. But, if so, pay the multa and get another.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I kinda feel the fool. All that preparation, worrying, planning ... a day at the beach. I was in the Imm office an hour, chatting, laughing till I cried. They'd have given me a 10-years stay if it were within their power.

The only ****** who'd passed through there that day, they said. I walked around town for a couple of hours. Not a ****** in sight. 

I'm thinking crossing over at a site on the State Department's warning list is the way I'm going for all the next ones. The officers were happy to see me, so it seemed. Why would you mistreat your only guest? 

They wouldn't do my car tho, I didn't have it with me. 

Thanks for your help/concern.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

When you consider the fact that there are half a million (maybe more) retirees living in the Guadalajara area alone, and the financial impact that has in MX, the authorities probably won't care that you're returning again. 10 years ago I did a border run to Nuevo Laredo, couldn't find the immigration office, and thus never turned in my form. Had no problems re-entering hours later. I've also done 2 border runs to Matamoros, spent the day in Brownsville, and returned with no problems. Again, didn't turn in my form and was never questioned when I re-entered. In the next couple of weeks I have to do another border run and I'll go to Reynosa this time. I found almost nil info on that border crossing when I researched it 6 months ago, so you'll be our guinea pig for it.  I take everything of worth with me (just my computer and ESL stuff) just in case they do say 'no'.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Did you drive? Did you turn in and then get a new car importation permit? If not, your car is probably illegal. Caution.....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> When you consider the fact that there are half a million (maybe more) retirees living in the Guadalajara area alone, and the financial impact that has in MX, the authorities probably won't care that you're returning again. …


"half a million", I don't think so. If you include the Chapala/Ajijic areas as part of the "Guadalajara area", you might get up to 10 or 15 thousand. If you are just talking about the Guadalajara Metropolitan area itself, the figure is probably less than one or two thousand.

Incidentally, by "retirees", I assume you are referring to US and Canadian retirees. If you are including Mexican retirees, you are probably correct.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Did you drive? Did you turn in and then get a new car importation permit? If not, your car is probably illegal. Caution.....


I took the bus. The last time I did a border run they denied my car cause I forgot the title. The official told me I didn't have to come back with the car, so I assumed I didn't need to present the clunker this time either. 

When I left La Paz for the mainland I didn't have to show my car. How could I present the thing anyway, its temp permit is long expired. I guess I could drive there. All I'd have to do is fill my pockets with 200-Peso notes and dole them out on the way; there are about 20 checkpoints between GDL and Reynosa.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

modeeper said:


> I took the bus. The last time I did a border run they denied my car cause I forgot the title. The official told me I didn't have to come back with the car, so I assumed I didn't need to present the clunker this time either.
> 
> When I left La Paz for the mainland I didn't have to show my car. How could I present the thing anyway, its temp permit is long expired. I guess I could drive there. All I'd have to do is fill my pockets with 200-Peso notes and dole them out on the way; there are about 20 checkpoints between GDL and Reynosa.


I think you have an apt nickname for this forum. It sounds like you are digging yourself into a hole.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

If I were a privileged son I'd just buy my way out. Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, we will avoid you on the road, since your insurance is probably invalid and your car is in Mexico illegally. An accident = Mexican jail until you pay all damages to vehicles, people and even the highway, light poles, etc. 
Is it worth it?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for telling me. Who would have known? I just got here a day ago. I'm 70 and I've been here over half of my adult life. How about you?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There and gone, but not by choice. Aged out, dammit.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Just adding this updated info in case anyone searches for it in the future - I just did it:

*Reynosa/McAllen border crossing via bus or foot*

Take a taxi to downtown for $25US. Or... From the Reynosa airport, walk 10 minutes to the main road (see Googlemaps). This is a very busy road with half a dozen lanes on each side. However, 30 seconds east of the airport road is a crossing WITH American-style crosswalk. Press the button, wait until the traffic light turns red and cross on your green! Once across, wait for one of the local buses that say "Centro" (bus numbers and sites are written on the windows). There are several which pass by, but not all go downtown. Bus #2 & 7 do. Takes approx. 40 minutes into town and costs 8 pesos per ride (pay when you get off, not on). Tell the driver you want off at the stop nearest "Central Camionera" or "Centro de Autobuses" (same thing). Walk about 6-8 blocks east to the bus station. Directly across the street from a Soriana.

Inside, there are 2 companies that go to McAllen bus station/town center - Noreste = 55pesos (can pay in dollars or pesos) and there schedule is: 6, 7, 8, 9, 9:45, 10, 11:40am, 12:25, 1:30, 2:30, 4:30, 8:15pm. Autobuses Americanos = $7US. I didn't find out their schedule, but I'm sure it's similar. Noreste didn't stop at the Mexican border, but did at the U.S. border. Everyone gets off the bus and goes inside to do their thing. Leave the building, walk about 50 meters north and wait under the covered bus stop until the bus comes. Get back on and the next stop is downtown McAllen bus station. Inside that bus station are counters for the public bus system and long distance buses. When I returned, the Noreste counter told me to go to the Omnibus counter to pay for the ticket ($5US). They wouldn't answer my question as to why, of course. I had the feeling when I asked a different company about tickets to Reynosa, that there are several which go, but I didn't check it out.

The bus will skip over the U.S. border, but it stopped at the MX border because I asked it to (if you need to get a stamp, tell the driver first!). I was the only one who got off. However, the immigration officer told me that if I was flying out of Reynosa to my destination, I needed to get my stamp at the airport. I think if you go by bus, they give it to you at the border.

The 10 minute walk from the airport to the road and reverse was quite safe. Many cars passing by and there was no threat of anything. Check out the old, derelict airplane laying in the field as you near the airport bldg.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

travelinhobo said:


> Just adding this updated info in case anyone searches for it in the future - I just did it:
> 
> *Reynosa/McAllen border crossing via bus or foot*
> 
> ...



Ahhh, a genuinely helpful post! Thank you for posting this information, travelinhobo.


.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's how I did it: Got off the buss at the Transit Center, hailed a cab and went to Imm. for 30.

Got the Visa, walked around downtown Reynosa, ate, shopped, got back on the bus and headed home. 

IMO, why would I, or anyone, want to visit McAllen? Don't have to go there to know there. How could it not be anything but the Earth's armpit, just saying like.


----------

